# Boring.................



## mikec1 (Oct 19, 2013)

.
.
.
Greetings Guys, and Gals;



..... I have spent the last hour trying to find somewhere that I can get myself into some trouble .......... 
but it seem that nobody want to play........... 

I don't know.............. Are you sure that you are MY master........ ? I remember, in the old days, my master did not
treat me this way .................  ........ Well you know it has been a really bad day, nothing is working right, and
it seems that no-one wants to cooperate. Well............. I don't know........... But, I am going to keep my eye on you.


Mike
.
.
.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 19, 2013)

What?


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 20, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> What?



Thank you!!!!!

Geo


----------



## muscogeemike (Oct 20, 2013)

“I’ve been stuffed in your pocket for the last 100 days. When I don’t get my way I take it out on the slaves.”
Space Lord Mother ******


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 20, 2013)

fubar57 said:


> Thank you!!!!!
> 
> Geo



I have been wondering about him for quite some time. Finally decided to ask. 

My first guess is he is stoned.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 20, 2013)

My first thought too. Great song Mike.

Geo


----------



## Njaco (Oct 20, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I have been wondering him for quite some time. Finally decided to ask.
> 
> My first guess is he is stoned.



I hope for everyone involved, that is the answer. Otherwise........


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 20, 2013)

Magic mushrooms? Magic bacon? Fiddling with a screwdriver in them there holes in the wall, with the power still on?


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 20, 2013)

Njaco said:


> I hope for everyone involved, that is the answer. Otherwise........


I think it might be "Otherwise"


----------



## Airframes (Oct 20, 2013)

I guess he picked the wrong day to give up glue sniffing ..................

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 20, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I have been wondering about him for quite some time.



I thought I was the only one!


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 20, 2013)

Yeah, no.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 20, 2013)

Yall are killin' me.


----------



## N4521U (Oct 20, 2013)

I am surprised to see so many replies! But then damn, I replied.
Hes not Looking for a color picture, its in his mind!


----------



## R Pope (Oct 20, 2013)

"They" changed his meds again.....


----------



## mikec1 (Oct 20, 2013)

.
.
.
Greeting Guys Gals;

I am really surprised ........... so many people out there, that are concerned about my mental heilth concision. I am
not sure I can deal with this. I'll have to talk to my Therapist about this one. There is no point talking to
my Psychiatrist, he knows that I am gone Pacon.

Anyway, When I was a younger Tadpole. They told us, that the securecrt to military life was to keep them guessing.
once they figured you out your in trouble. Because then, they knew how to use you .............. 8)



Mike
.
.
.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2013)

Maybe some of Neospasmina?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 20, 2013)

I thrink becrause of the Oblivious natrure of the posts, that we shourld conssider the idea that we are being trolled.
Just a thought.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 20, 2013)

Say what...?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 20, 2013)

Bazzactly!
(To quote Bill.)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 20, 2013)

Paul, you drinkin' again?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 20, 2013)

Who spread the nasty rumor that I had stopped?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 20, 2013)

Well I'm drinking and I still don't understand.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 21, 2013)

He must be using different glue, because this isn't working, doesn't make any sense.....screwdriver in them there holes in the wall, only made me fart and look like an old Alco diesel revving up....hair looks like...never mind that...drinking soap didn't work either, bubbles coming out.........everywhere......could this be a escapee from another asylum, trying to infiltrate our peaceful habitat?

I think it's time for Tinfoilhat Alert!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 7, 2013)

... and I accepted a friend from this guy.


----------

